# Growing lichens



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I was out camping and hiking all weekend and managed to collect quite a few pieces of bark and small rocks that have all sorts of different lichens growing on them. These lichens were collected at a high elevation in a temperate zone. I was wondering if it would be possible/safe to add these little pieces of bark and/or rock to my vivs in hopes of the lichen spreading. The viv I would add these too has sufficient air movement.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

It is possible...but with anything from outside you risk bringing in outside pathogens like chytrid. I bought some lichens off ebay, various types most lasted about a month before melting away. I'm not sure if what's remaining is dead or not. Chances are they won't last long but if you don't mind the risk you can try them and maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Would leaving the pieces of rocks covered with lichens out to dry for a few days help prevent possibilities of chytrid? The area I got these from reaches over 90 degrees daily and is pretty dry.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ab1502 said:


> Would leaving the pieces of rocks covered with lichens out to dry for a few days help prevent possibilities of chytrid? The area I got these from reaches over 90 degrees daily and is pretty dry.


Not sure honestly....I know high temps help slow or even kill chytrid but I'm not sure if it is able to go dormant and tough them out for awhile or not. You may need to do some research on it. I personally think the risk is fairly low if you collect from areas that are not likely to have high amphibian traffic, and it is good to collect from areas that aren't sprayed with chemicals or subject to run off...or any other hazards. I've used moss from outside a lot with no problems that I know of so far other then the occasional small centipede or something ...but you never know. It will probably be fine, but its up to you whether you are comfortable with the risk.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Most lichens are very difficult to cultivate in a terrarium or under lab conditions. (see for example In situ development of the foliicolous lichen Phyllophiale (Trichotheliaceae) from propagule germination to propagule production -- Sanders 89 (11): 1741 -- American Journal of Botany )

A resting spore has not yet been found for chytrid (but that doesn't mean there isn't one as until a few years ago we weren't aware that there were a number of different strains of chytrid, some of which are more deadly than others) but Dave is correct, it is sensitive to heat and drying. 

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

because its a symbiotic relationship between an ascomycete fungi, and either an algae or a cyanobacteria, the specific requirements are going to be very different for each species of lichen you encounter. All have proven to be very difficult to grow, like Ed already pointed out. Doesnt mean you can't try. If the area you are collecting from is reaching over 90 degrees daily, then Im assuming its more arid, and I doubt that the lichens are well adapted to constant humidity


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

There are tropical lichens of course, including species that resemble flashy temperate ones like the british solider lichen with it white stalks and red tops. Here is a pic data base for anyone interested...http://www.tropicallichens.net/

Be nice if people down south like in Florida would collect some of whats down there and offer them up. Might be worth looking for ebay sellers from southern areas. Arkansas is as far south as I've seen a lichen seller come from so far, but honestly I wasn't paying attention at the time.


----------

